# 67 gto tire size



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

I don’t mean to beat a dead horse… I have searched the forums only to find 200 different answers for the “what size tires will fit” question. 
This is what I have. 

67 with a 72 disk brake conversion. Stock spindles with 1” drop springs

Keeping the back brakes drum on the original rear end with station wagon rear springs.

The wheels I am looking at are 15 x 7 with 4” backspace for the front, and 15 x 8 with 4.5” BS for the rears.

What tire size will fill the wells with NO clearance issues? 

Thanks in advance!
Mike


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Truth is, no one can guarantee that for you because of variances in the way the cars were assembled at the factory (there's a reason that the fit of all the body panels is adjustable) and also the history that your car may have had (prior collisions, modifications, etc.)

The only way to get a solid, definitive answer is to measure your own car yourself. I bought one of these and it helped a lot:

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/PHP-01201/

Bear


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

The front clip and front suspension is off and the rear end is out. when the new front conversion goes on it the old rims wont fit the new rotors. I was just looking for something safe to get. yes wider is better, but I cant buy twice. 

Thinking 225/65/15 on front with 255/60/15 on the rear.

Thanks


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I use 235/60/15 all around (7x15 BS 4.25") without problems. You should measure what you can fit in like Bear said. I also use 8x15 with 5" BS and 275/50/15 for drag racing on the rear and they also fit.

I think 225/65 and 255/60 should work well if you have the proper rim size (make sure there is enough BS..)


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Chris-Austria said:


> I use 235/60/15 all around (7x15 BS 4.25") without problems. You should measure what you can fit in like Bear said. I also use 8x15 with 5" BS and 275/50/15 for drag racing on the rear and they also fit.
> 
> I think 225/65 and 255/60 should work well if you have the proper rim size (make sure there is enough BS..)



Same size I run. I think the proportions are just right.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

the 235s all around or the 225 and 255?


----------

